# Most realistic feeling sex toy?



## GavinM (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I've tried unsuccessfully for a while to 'spice' things up at home without much luck. In particular I've never being able to get my wife interested in using her toys but have recently learned that it was not for the reasons that I had thought. 
Its turns out that she is very interested in using her toys but doesnt like the feel of what I have purchased her so far. She is looking for some very specific things and what would be great is any recommendations for a very realitic feeling dildo or vibrator? 
She has also complained that with her past experince with toys that they are too cold. Any suggestions that have worked for people to avoid this would also be appreciated, such as using hot water or some other form of heat. 
thx


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I had the same prob.... so she went on "Ladies Night" and got EXACTLY what she wanted.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I like my toys . . . but none of them compare to the real thing. They are fun to start out with, or add into a long session, but when its time to get down to the nitty gritty, the toys hit the floor and I want my man's fingers, hands, tongue and penis.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

water proof toys, and the bathroom sink full of hot water.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

Tantus makes a wide array of very good silicone toys, and I'd highly recommend shopping around on their website - the quality is superb and no worries about cheap Chinese chemicals being used in these. Good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My penis! HAHAHA!!!! Ok. Not helpful. I'm leaving now.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

A dildo or a vibrator can be too cold to feel good, especially during the winter. If I know I'm going to use them, I lay on them, or honey does, to warm them up. If you have an electric blanket, that would work wonders.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

be sure to purchase safe toys, not toxic.
buy only silicone. silicone can be cleaned in a dishwasher.
it can also heat up well in water.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

NotTooSure said:


> Although not realistic at all I found that for a vibrator the Hitachi Magic Wand to be the best.


I love mine so much, I bought a backup in case my first one broke:rofl:


----------

